# **** I'm Take'i Friday OFF!!!! ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Springtime in the Rockies. Just spent the last three days run'in fertilizer on the hay fields. I don't have a cab on the old tractor, so I came back to the nurse wagon at the end of the day pretty well covered in white.lol.

The man upstairs must have thought I worked hard enough through the week--- cause at about 1500 today we got about an inch of snow, and it melted down into the ground two hours later. I went out to check the N-P-K and it was in the soil. I gave a little grunt like old Bear Claw would do--- nodded my head once--- and said to myself--- good job, and head back to the house.

I got to think'in--- I'm gona take Friday off.lol.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like the right thing to do!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well deserved Cat, I have Fri. off as well - no snow here - just mowing the lawn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey ! I got Friday off as well. You guys run down here and I'll buy the pizza and beer. I think I read a sniffle in Mikes last post, maybe you better swing by his place and we'll medicate him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure beats a sprinkling can.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Morn'in sun shine'in on part of the north hay field. Turns out we got another 2" of snow last night--- should be melted in by noon.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

What type of grass do you grow for hay in that part of the country?

Are your rules the same for snow bound N gasses about 1/2 pound/ inch snow (0.66 pound /inch snow Iowa)? Or is it less because of altitude?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks nice Cat, glad I live north of you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Take the day off... Catcapper

I am glad I live southwest of you


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's funny Rick--- :hunter4:

Mostly Smooth and Meadow Brome with a bit of Timothy Larry. I'll cut some Pin Rush and Sedge when I can get into the wet areas.

A standard soil test gives me a pretty good idea of how many pounds of N-P-K I need to put back in the soil--- but hay'in at 9200'--- I have to count on 30 years of ranch'in this ground to figure out how to get my hay crop shoulder tall--- most fellas here think ball deep is good enough--- but I'm hard headed, and want more.

Been work'in on O grass and Blue Gramma plots but I think theres too much iron in the soil, and it will never get to a point to where it will be worth the effort.

The CSU kids come around with there high dollar degrees and try to get me to let them in on how I'm get'in 4 tons an acre off this high ground--- and me be'in me--- I tell'em all kinds of stories.LOL. Kinda like Rick and his garlic--- he just knows what he"s do'in.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice looking windrows there Cat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck yeah! If you only get one cutting, it's gotta be a good one. Three cuttings makes for a good season here, but that last one is problematic, because of fall rains and heavy dew.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

but hay'in at 9200'--- I have to count on 30 years of ranch'in this ground to figure out how to get my hay crop shoulder tall--- most fellas here think ball deep is good enough--- but I'm hard headed, and want more.

Not hard headed your just like any rancher or farmer, you want more from the ground and you take care of it and it will provide. That's a great thing in my book.

Haying on the farm in the flatland is all Orchard Grass now. Mostly because on the round bails it sheds water better with no issues on leaf loss when bailing.

Anytime alpha is put up (almost all custom for the horse folks) its still done in square bales as it can be put up wetter and keep leaves on.

How many cuttings will you get i a season? Not because I am comparing as that would be stupid, just awful curious about grass growth near 10,000 feet that's all.

(BTW like the cow dog as I am looking for a new one for a trapping buddy)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those that irrigate here will usually get 3 cuts otherwise dependent on mother nature. I'm sure Cat would like more than the 1 cut he gets.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- if I could get 2 cut'ins up this high, I'd take two Fridays off a year.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cat I know this probably doesn't mean much, but I am impressed. In fact can you imagine what kind of crops you would if you were a flatlander. Yep were spoiled down here with 4 cuttings average now-days...again I am impressed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It grows good here....

Western Farm Press


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Larry said:


> Cat I know this probably doesn't mean much, but I am impressed. In fact can you imagine what kind of crops you would if you were a flatlander. Yep were spoiled down here with 4 cuttings average now-days...again I am impressed.


 4 cuttings - must be for dairy cattle!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hassel...further north and east in hill country yes. Here its for winter cow feed and sale to horse lovers. You see its waterway hay, thus maximum profits from the land. In some cases the state rents highway ditches for hay making.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The season is to short for that many cuts if mother nature is involved. Has to be perfect conditions here to get 3 cuts.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sure the hay will grow if it will just quit snow'in. Had 2 1/2" of white rain last night.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering if you got any of that last storm. Guess I got the answer.

Snow would be disastrous here with all the blossoms on the fruit trees. Don't even want a heavy frost now, but we have a long way to go (about a month) before plants will be safe. Got some started indoors. Ha ha.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic. Cat, had a feed of carrots out of the garden the other day.


----------

